# REW-graph for SVS PB12 Plus/2



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I've attached a chart showing how my SVS PB12 Plus/2 responds in my listening room. I have the sub tuned to 20Hz with one port blocked.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Below are the manufacturers curves:

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-plus2.cfm#curve


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

heh... those manufacturers response charts are nearfield measurements and probably performed in a wide open area or either in an anechoic chamber set up for such measurements.

Do you have a BFD? You can fix that right up. You may not be able to do as much with that peak at 19hz without having to fiddle with some serious offsetting boosted filters from 25-30hz. You could however, tune your sub port to 22hz and that might tame it. Or if you are able, move the sub out from the wall a little more. Looks like you got some good room help down low there.

I love this sub... I've got two of 'em.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

No BFD yet :duh:. I am using the built in Parametric EQ for the peak around 40 Hz.:scratch: 

I also need to construct some bass traps...I have 18' ceiling and only a 12' ladder. :help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll need some serious bass traps to trap those frequencies that low. Could be a challenge.

18' ceiling :yikes:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Tried different port settings:
green=16Hz
purple=20Hz
red=25 Hz


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is a chart with the main speakers included. Tuned to 20Hz.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I was always under the impression that basstraps were more effective in frequencies an octave or two above the range of a subwoofers output. Id definitely play with phase and location (as sonnie suggested) if possible to try and iron out any cancellation that may be going on first. Then tweak flat with the BFD. my.02


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I only have 3 possible locations for the sub. Unfortunately, I have the computer in one of them. The sub is not too difficult to move if I drag it with a blanket:run: ...it weighs 160 pounds. I'll try to get measurements in all three locations and compare. Finding the best location for the sub should be step one, can't change the location of the mains. I'll play with the phase some more.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

If/when I get a BFD, do I turn off the parametric equalizer built in to the sub (only handles 1 peak) and use the BFD exclusively (seems like the right thing to do)? Or do I use them together?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Exocer said:


> I was always under the impression that basstraps were more effective in frequencies an octave or two above the range of a subwoofers output.


Generally 80hz and above, unless you are willing to get serious big and bulky... and do a lot of experimenting.




rcarlton said:


> If/when I get a BFD, do I turn off the parametric equalizer built in to the sub (only handles 1 peak) and use the BFD exclusively (seems like the right thing to do)? Or do I use them together?


You shouldn't need the one on the sub. You got up to 24 on the BFD, which I'd think you could do what you need to do with 12 filters or less.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> You shouldn't need the one on the sub. You got up to 24 on the BFD, which I'd think you could do what you need to do with 12 filters or less.


Sonnie,
It might be easier to use the built in equalizer to tame the peak at 19 Hz, and allow the BFD to take care of the others.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

True! I'm not familiar with the built-in peq on the SVS since mine does not have it. If it will handle below 20hz then I'd say that is a good thing and will work for you well.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It might be easier to use the built in equalizer to tame the peak at 19 Hz, and allow the BFD to take care of the others.


Yeah, I see no problem with that.......

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I moved the sub to the right rear of the room. Curve looks a little better.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, you're using the incorrect newrs.cal file for your Radio Shack meter. The file you're using got onto our server by mistake and a few people downloaded it before we found the problem.

Reload the correct file here.

You shouldn't have to remeasure if you've saved your mdat files and filter files. It will make a difference to the graph though.. Sorry. 

Also note this info about graph axis limits.

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

It appears that I cannot download the newrs.cal file now. Also the images for the graphs are nice little red x's.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

This graph shows how the sub interacts with the mains.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

rcarlton said:


> It appears that I cannot download the newrs.cal file now. Also the images for the graphs are nice little red x's.


Are you still seeing little red x's?

I see the images fine and when I click on newrs.cal I get ask whether to open or download when using IE. FF opens it unless I right click and select save link as to download it.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I get the little red x's when using IE. Nothing shows up with Opera or Firefox. 

Cannot download the file in any of the browsers. Get a message saying:
This file or image is protected. 

You may be required to be registered and logged in at Home Theater Shack in order to view the file or image. 

If you would other wise like permission to use this link, please send an email to:

[email protected]

I'm registered and logged in...otherwise I couldn't post.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I get the little red x's when using IE.


Weird?

Anyway, heres the file. Copy it into a notepad file and rename it newrs.cal and save


```
10 -27.00
11 -24.15
12 -21.91
13 -20.13
14 -18.61
15 -17.33
16 -16.15
17 -14.92
18 -13.85
19 -13.01
20 -12.38
21 -11.66
22 -10.79
23 -10.00
24 -9.33
25 -8.80
26 -8.41
27 -7.99
28 -7.50
29 -6.99
30 -6.50
31 -6.03
32 -5.60
33 -5.23
34 -4.89
35 -4.58
36 -4.29
37 -4.04
38 -3.83
39 -3.64
40 -3.46
41 -3.31
42 -3.16
43 -3.01
44 -2.88
45 -2.74
46 -2.60
47 -2.46
48 -2.35
49 -2.26
50 -2.21
51 -2.18
52 -2.15
53 -2.11
54 -2.04
55 -1.98
56 -1.95
57 -1.92
58 -1.88
59 -1.84
60 -1.80
61 -1.77
62 -1.73
63 -1.71
64 -1.71
65 -1.72
66 -1.70
67 -1.67
68 -1.64
69 -1.60
70 -1.56
71 -1.52
72 -1.47
73 -1.41
74 -1.34
75 -1.26
76 -1.19
77 -1.12
78 -1.07
79 -1.02
80 -0.98
81 -0.94
82 -0.89
83 -0.85
84 -0.80
85 -0.75
86 -0.71
87 -0.66
88 -0.62
89 -0.59
90 -0.55
91 -0.52
92 -0.50
93 -0.47
94 -0.43
95 -0.40
96 -0.36
97 -0.34
98 -0.32
99 -0.30
100 -0.27
101 -0.25
102 -0.23
103 -0.20
104 -0.17
105 -0.14
106 -0.11
107 -0.07
108 -0.03
```
brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is the chart with the new correction table.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is a graph with the mains plus the new correction table.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Here is the chart with the new correction table


Yeah, looks good now.

I would personally measure with a target of 80dBSPL since it tends to excite the room a bit better, plus it places the RS Meter needle in the center of its travel.

So do you have a BFD yet to smooth that response?

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

No BFD yet. Many stores were out of stock of Behinger DSP1124P which seems to be the one to get. Tried on E-bay and just lost out. Still looking...definite must buy.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Have a Behringer DSP1124P on order. Should get it by 23 May.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The Behringer arrived today. Hooking it up and will play a little after the Pistons game.:R


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

My first attempt with the BFD.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Measured sub data plus BFD filters.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sub with BFD filter plus main speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You have the old analog RS meter?

Not too bad on the filtering... you might could take a few of those small humps out.

Your sub level doesn't appear to be high enough in relation to your mains. Looks like you've got a big hole between 60-90hz. Increasing your sub level 10-15db higher than your mains might help this.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie,
I have the old RS analog meter, probably 10 years old now. I'll crank the sub up some. I think I'll revisit the phase settings on the sub...can't hurt.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Just learned that my sub came with the new SVS "Plus 12.3" Subwoofer Driver. Not sure how it compares with the 12.2.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The Plus12.3 drivers should be 1-2dB more efficient than the db12.2 drivers. I have no information on its other differences, but based on SV Sound's statements, I'd say the other differences are negligible in terms of benefit.


----------

